# Kidding Bets **updated** I have pix of my does.. 2nd month



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I just thought it would be interesting if we all made bets to see what our does would have come kidding season. Here, I'll do mine first . . . 


Spirit: :girl: :girl: :boy: due February 16,2009 (Lamancha)
Gypsy: :girl: :boy: will be a first freshener . . . due February 12, 2009 (Nubian) 
Daisy: EMPTY (nigerian dwarf) 
Saca: :girl: :girl: due February 2,2009 (nigerian dwarf) 

since all the does above have just been bred, I will update at 2rd month of pregnancy . . . .

**Estimated 09/24/08

**updated 11/15/08

my does are progressing nicely. . .it almost looks as though Spirit may give me my trips after all. . .she is HUGE at only her 2nd month of pregnancy . . .the last doe I had that was this big gave me trips so we will see. Daisy is only 11/2 months along now, but I think she has picked up a bit of weight since she came home so we will see. Sacajawea is growing bigger by the day! And I have never in my life seen Gypsy so fat. . . :drool: :leap: :leap: :leap: getting excited!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

bambi :girl: :boy:
tilllie :girl: :girl:
twinkle :girl: :girl:
bella :girl: :boy:
stacy :boy:
sept 24, 2008 guesses


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

1/31 updated with who is confirmed pregnant and who is in the breeding pen hoping to be bred. Also attached dates due!

Dora - alpine X - Due Feb 28 - :boy: 
Trisha - Nubian - Due March 22 :girl: :boy: 
Snow - reg nigi - Due March 24 :boy: :girl: 
Boots - Boer/Saanan - Due April 21 :girl: :boy: 
Trinity - reg nigi - Due April 22 :girl: 
Jewelz - reg nigi - Due May 6 :boy: 
Daisie Mea - pygmy - May 6 :girl: :boy: 
Lola - Boer/Saanan - May 7 :boy: :girl:

Not yet blood confirmed -

Sherbert - nigi - FF - Due June 6 :girl: 
Ginger - reg nigi - Due June 21 :girl: :boy: 
Twilight - nigi - FF - Due June 19 :boy: 
Dobie - reg nigi - FF - Due June 24 :boy:

Not yet bred -

Blanca - reg nigi - :boy: :boy: :girl: 
Fire - Nubian - FF - :girl: 
Blingz - reg nigi - :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Allison. I will be totally surprised if you have any hair left after all those does kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

This is what I will be HOPING for

Angel ND/Pygmy.... :girl: :boy: (to be bred in October)

Binky Reg. ND.... :girl: :girl: :boyOctober also)

Last January, Binky had :girl: :girl: 
Late February, Angel had :girl:

Hoping for AT LEAST one of each!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Sweetgoats,

I hear you!! That is why I am going to do controlled breeding this time and not everyone all at once. I am going to space them out a bit - LOL!

Not to mention I am running 3 bucks this year!

Oh, I need to get the breeding plans finished! LOL! :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Ok. 
Bred Already:
Southern Belle * My only registered doe bred to black and white registered buck*- :girl: :boy: 
Maybe another :girl: Due Dec./Jan.

Bessy:I think she settled but due date unknown :GAAH: :hair: :baby:

Planning to breed: Cocoa was exposed but it was an accident and I don't think she settled. I would like to breed her next spring for fall babies.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Well, we've got them kind of spaced out but here's what I'm hoping for:

Sassy (due 11/1/08) - she's HUGE already, thinking quads: :girl: :boy: :boy: :girl:

Cessy (due 11/17/08 ?) - :boy: :boy: :girl:

Cordelia: (due 12/6/08 ff) :girl: :girl:

Iris: (January 09) :girl: :girl: :boy:

Sarai: (January 09) :girl: :boy:

Addie: (January 09 ff) :girl: :boy:

That's all we have bred for now unless Claribelle was bred the other day. I'm hoping for :girl: :girl: from her.

**Edited to change kidding dates!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

I hate to tell you Olivia Rose but um...Iris: (January 08) Sarai: (January 08) and Addie: (January 08 ff) have already had their babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

hahaha! goatnutty!

Took me a minute to figure out what the heck you were talking about!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*



goatnutty said:


> I hate to tell you Olivia Rose but um...Iris: (January 08) Sarai: (January 08) and Addie: (January 08 ff) have already had their babies!


Too funny :ROFL:

Gabby-FF(2-21-09): :girl:
Sheba: :boy: :girl: 
Gypsy: :girl: :boy: 
Sassy-FF: :boy: 
Shadow: :boy: :boy:

That is what i am hoping for anyway. Lets hope my girls know what mommy wants.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

my hopeful wishing:
Bird - :girl: :girl: :girl: 
gia- :girl: :girl: 
aurora- :girl: :girl: 
amelia: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: 
sweetie( breeding prolly in march): :girl: 
love spring breeding) :girl: :girl: 
twist: :girl: :girl: :girl: 
rainbow: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
ying: :boy: :boy: 
helen: :boy: :boy: :girl: 
memphis: :boy: :girl:

what i'll get for hoping:
bird: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
gia: :boy: :boy: 
aurora: nothing
amelia: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
sweetie: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
love: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
twist: :boy: :boy: 
rainbow: :girl: :girl: :girl: 
ying: :girl: :girl: :girl: 
helen: :boy: 
memphis :boy: :

what i will be happy with if it happens:
bird: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
gia: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
aurora: :girl: :boy: or :girl: or :boy: or alien as long as something come out
amelia: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: 
sweetie: :girl: :boy: or either
love: :girl: :girl: or :boy: :girl: 
twist: :girl: :girl: :boy: or :boy: :boy: :girl: 
rainbow: :boy: :girl: 
ying: :boy: :girl: 
helen: :boy: :girl: 
memphis: :boy: :girl:

the reason i want boys out of the boers is i do a meat market type thing.. most people dont like the does around here


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

My . . . that was complicated. :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Can I change mine - LOL! :ROFL:

I think I am changing my breeding schedule a bit though!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

kidding bets? wow my girls are not even in heat yet however this is what i am hoping for

Brandy :girl: :boy:

Holly :girl: :girl: although i will probely only get 1 from her

Lea (ff) :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Charity :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Faline :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: 
Ginger :girl: :girl: :girl: :baby:?
Lambie :girl: :boy: :boy: 
Aisha :girl: :boy: 
Azriel :girl: :girl: :boy: :baby:?
Faith :girl: :girl: 
Robin :girl: :boy: 
Peach :boy: 
Catherine :girl: :girl: 
Chenille :girl: :boy: :baby: 
Malibu :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Naya :girl: :girl: 
Cimarron :girl: :boy: :boy: 
Joy :boy: :girl: 
LoveBug :girl: :girl: 
Kitty :girl: :girl: 
CowGirl :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Honey :boy: :boy: 
Tigger :girl:

Watch it be the exact opposite!! :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

I wont breed till December

Sweet Pea: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Angie: :girl: :boy:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Really?? Gee, I must have missed it!!  :ROFL: Thanks for pointing that out!! Hee-hee, how about January *2009* babies?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Hey, Chelsey, Catherine or Faith had better have twin does!! lol, I'm counting on that!! I can't wait for them to kid . . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*



StaceyRoop said:


> Angie: :girl: :boy:


Sounds good to me! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

the girls for you --  and i know if I have to many girls I will want to keep one :roll: so best to only have one girl!

Oh and I think I will breed her to Luther from noahsacre and I do believe he is polled  but he is from a farm that use to be in Mass but moved to NC so I dont know if his lines are already up there in abundance :shrug: I will get you the information


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Dorcas: :girl: 
Ghost: :girl: :baby: 
Xcell: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Anna: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Boots: :girl: :baby: 
Maxinne: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Spice: :baby: :baby: 
Sugar: :baby: :baby: 
Nice: :girl: :baby: 
Jazz: :girl: :boy:

Sounds good to me Stacey. I think his sire has some kids up here. But I don't really have those lines.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

I sure hope they have atleast (lol) twin girls. I am definatly wanting to keep a doe out of both of them!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Here's hoping for a good breeding!

Hope - :girl: :boy:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

All my does have been bred and are duein Nov and Dec. if they took.
Here is what I'm HOPING for.

These 2 are confirmed pregnant by ultrasound. (Plus they already have good udder development)
Hattie- :girl: :boy: 
Kayla- :girl: :boy:

These are unconfirmed
Lauren- :girl: :girl: 
Tina- :girl: :boy: 
Tilda- :girl: :girl: :girl: 
Daisy- :girl: :boy: 
Tiki- :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Goat Head :girl: :boy: :boy: 
Zephyr :girl: :girl: 
Bikini Marina :boy: :girl: 
Calypso :girl: 
Rythym (nigerian) :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Lyrics :girl: :boy: :boy:

they havent all been bred yet. still looking for that perfect buck.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

You know we used to know someone who named her miniature horse Goathead . . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

I just have to say.....Those of you with more than 3 does freshening in a short amount of time of each other....I applaud you and will be sending prayers for your sanity!!

Having 4 freshen between the end of January and the end of February ...3 of which were in THE SAME WEEK... I wouldn't have been able to do it without all of you here!!

Fate pretty much dealt my hand this time around and Thank God I have the control over the boys so that I can pick my 2 girls due dates :greengrin:

Heres to a happy, healthy and un eventful kidding season :clap: :grouphug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Hey, Liz, you can already start praying for my sanity--- I am going to have 4 does kid within about a week of each other . . .lol :hair:  :shocked: :GAAH: :coffee2:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Your welcome Capriola-nd! I'm already a mess! one of my does could be due any day starting 2 weeks from now. I think. :GAAH:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Pickles
PRAYING for :baby: :baby: but will probably get :baby: Everyone pray for twins for this little girl


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

LOL. This thread is so funny!

I just tell my girls that they have to have at least 50% doe kids. Not that they always listen to me... I'm not going to even try to guess what they'll have yet - especially since I haven't bred any yet. :greengrin: In 2009 I will have 9 experienced does kidding and 4-7 first fresheners.

Oh, this spring I had 7 does kid within a week of each other, with 12 kids being born within 20 hours of each other!!! I had three does in labor at the same time and then another kidded the next morning. That was just a little crazy! :GAAH: It was fun though! I like having my does all kid fairly close to one another because we bottle feed from day one and have to do midnight feedings for a while. I like to get that over as quickly as possible.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Ok, me too, although you all know I have no idea when these 1st girls are actually DUE!

Nigerians - due soon
Angel ff - :girl: :girl: 
Bambi ff - :baby: :baby: 
Isabel - :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: 
Cocoa - :girl: :boy:

NYB
Carly - :girl: :boy: (will breed her in Nov)
Pepper ff - :girl: (will breed in Jan)
MistyMae ff - :baby: (edited to add Misty, won't be bred till April, if I find another buck!)

Cashmeres - to be bred in early Nov
Hallie Barrie - :girl: :boy: 
Charlotte - :girl: :boy: 
Jada - :girl: :boy: 
Margie - :girl: :boy:

to be bred Dec
Daisy - :girl: :girl: 
Princess - :girl: :boy:

The twins (Peaches and Dharma) are still a little small, unless they grow quite a bit in the next few months I probably won't breed them this year.

I am so looking forward to breeding my Cashmere buck, Casanova, to this years kids from Bambino. They are just beautiful little girls! They all have great amounts of cashmere growing already and he is the son of the Virginia State Fleece Champion.

So, good luck to us all! Looks like we are going to have a bang up '09 kidding season!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

I'm not even going to try to guess!!! I hope they are all healthy though- We have about 24 due from Halloween through Christmas- i would like mostly does though!!! Especially off of all of my percentages!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Annabelle (due in October) :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Andi (due in October) :girl: 
Bailey (due in February) :boy: :girl: 
Charlotte (due in January) :girl: :girl:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*



Bianca said:


> Annabelle (due in October) :girl: :girl: :boy:
> *Andi* (due in October) :girl:
> Bailey (due in February) :boy: :girl:
> Charlotte (due in January) :girl: :girl:


Hey I have a goat named after me. :leap: :leap: 
Andi aka crocee


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

my best friend was listening to me point out each of my goats, with much disgust. I asked her why she looked so sour and she's like, "you gave the best horse names to GOATS." (yes, we are both equine freaks--- but our families are ok with that now.) My Lamancha's name is Spirit (you know, after the Stallion of the Cimerron?) my black buckskin nubian is Gypsy (which could have gone to a black and white 'gypsy' vanner horse)/


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

This is my first year. 
Lily is so little and is a ff I hope that she has a healthy :baby: although a :girl: would be nice
Dixie will be a second freshener: :girl: :baby: 
Chey ff and 6 years old. :boy: - I would like a wether to keep with my buck.

All I really want is that they kid well and everyone is healthy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Can I add my new does to the list - or do you want me to make a whole new "wish list"???


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

hmmm . . .how bout you 'edit' your old one? lol, go ahead if you want . . .might be a little confusing tho . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

okey dokey - I will edit tommorrow!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

I just realized something . . . . I have four does . . . one Feb. 2, one Feb. 12, one feb. 16, and one at the end of the month . . . RIP, Talitha, RIP . . . . :GAAH:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Ok I am gonna be here all day writting this on up as I have 18 does due between 1/9-2/29... I am gonna be a busy person!ok here is goes

Lompico x Happy= twin :girl: :girl: 
Sassy x Dom = Single :girl: 
Fiona x Jesse = :boy: :girl: 
Fontana x Soldier = Hoping for :girl: :girl: but I dont think this pregnancy took, I think I saw her in heat yesterday...
Rockstar x El Dorado = :boy: (ff)
Fantasia x El Dorado= :girl: , this doe only throws singles every single time
Nikki x Flash= :boy: :girl: 
Minuet x jesse= :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Corona x Flash = :boy: :girl: 
Chrissy x El Dorado = :boy: :boy: :girl: 
Coallettex El Dorado= :girl: :girl: 
Sandra D x Flash = :girl: 
Chammomile x El Dorado = :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: ( threw quads her first freshning)
Crystal x El DOrado= :boy: :girl: 
Honeybun x el dorado= :boy: 
Sandy x el dorado = :girl: :girl:

So we will see how close I actually am, I still have a few more does that need to be bred too.....I have a total of 33 does so there is still a few.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Blitzen due anytime :girl: :girl: 
Wendy due Feb/Mar :girl: :boy: 
Dora hope to bred for Mar :girl: :boy:

It'll be interesting to see how our guesses turn out!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Bets*

Okay, time for an update for those of you who's does are hitting 2nd and 3rd month! I have to go cook now but I will post some pictures of my does in the original kidding bets post; if you like you may do the same! I will also tell you what I think my does are carrying . . .  :wave: this is so much fun!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I didnt see this thread until now, but I like it!

Most of my kiddings are done. 

However, I have a couple:

Vanity - hopefully will hold on until Nov.23rd ... I'm thinking either :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy: or :boy: :boy: :boy: 
Cheryl - early Jan. :girl: :boy: 
Lucky - early Jan. :girl: :boy: 
Ellie - early Jan :boy: (only expecting single - she was so so thin at joining)
Maddie - not sure when :boy: or nothing. Not entirely sure she is pregnant but if so, only a single cos she was so thin, and probably a boy because I'd love a girl lol
Fiona - March or May - :boy: 
Possum - March or May - :girl:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well, I will be realistic here, though I am hoping for LOTS of pink....

Xpression (due 2/7)- :girl: :boy: 
Drama (due 2/9) - :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: (SHE IS HUGE)
H&A Meriah (due 3/13/) - :boy: :boy: :girl: 
:baby: ? (She is HUGE too)
Medley (due 3/18) - :boy: :boy: 
IO (due 3/20)- :girl: :boy: 
Jasmine (due 4/4) :girl: :boy: 
Willow (due 4/12) :girl: :girl: :boy: 
SF Meriah (due 4/12/) :boy: :boy: 
Abbye ( due 4/15) :baby: :baby: 
Pumpkin (due 4/17) - :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Ariel ( due 4/19) :girl: :girl: 
Thats all Ive got bred for now...will update as more does get bred


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay I am going to give this a try but I warn you I am awful at this and it will probably be the opposite of everything I put down... but here it goes. :thumbup: 
I am going to be optimistic and hope for more does this season!

The does I have bred so far and am pretty much positive settled...

Hopi (due Dec. 1) :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Strawberry (due Dec. 2) :girl: :boy: 
Warpaint (due Dec. 7) :girl: :boy: 
Sister (due Dec. 9) :girl: :boy:
Morning Glory (due Dec. 9) :girl:
Eowyn (due Jan. 9) :girl: :girl: :boy:
Zodiac (due Feb. 27th) :boy: :boy: (Has only given me boys in past but I so want a :girl
Shamrock (due Feb 28) :girl: :boy: 
Robyn (due Feb. 28) :girl: :baby: 
Cheyenne (due Mar. 5) :girl: :girl: :girl: 
Rosilind (due Mar. 5) :girl: :boy: 
Carolina (due Mar. 6) :girl: :boy: :boy:
Melian (due Mar. 7) :girl: :boy: 
Eazy (due Mar. 17) :baby:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My kidding bets results so far: 

Saca: wanted: :girl: :girl: . Got: :boy: :boy: (stillborn)


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

Cody(FF)- :girl: :girl: 
i bet she will do just the opposite though


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:wink: they usually do.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooo cool, how'd I miss this thread. I LOVE guessing what mine will have. Its hard not to be bias though when we want something so bad. 

*My guess:*
Anna :girl: :boy: 
Fuchsia :girl: :girl: :boy: 
Minuet :girl: :boy: :boy:
Hallelujah :girl: :boy: 
Faith :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:
Meg :girl: :boy:
Cha-Cha :boy:
Secrets :girl: :boy:
Olympia :boy:
Barbie :boy:

*Hubby's guess...*
Anna :girl: :girl:
Fuchsia :girl: :girl: :boy:
Minuet :girl: :girl: :girl:
Hallelujah :girl: :boy:
Faith :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:
Meg :girl: :boy:
Cha-Cha :girl: :girl:
Secrets :boy: :boy:
Olympia :girl: :girl:
Barbie :girl:

*Delivered:*
Hallelujah :boy: :boy:

We start in very late February and March!


----------

